# Fs:flowerhorn male 7"



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a 7 inch male flowerhorn dragon with a medium size hump. very nice flower line.

I bought him today from Piranhaman user on this site! But I'm a rookie I failed to research this fish! just jump in like a rookie!

anyways I have him in a corner with divider up I put him in with a green severum, gold severum, and red devil that used to be docile I think I ruined that! They locked lips and started fighting! unfortunately I don't have room for him anywhere else! Want to keep him but can't under the circumstances! he is a nice looking fish young but will get better looking and bigger hump I was told!

So I have to let him go! i'm not trying to profit any one wants to give him good home they can have him for same price I payed $50.00
No low ballers just want to get what I paid back Thank you!

Will be going to Richmond and maybe surrey/Burnaby area Thursday can bring him with me if I get your word, this is a long drive.
I wouldn't want to put the fish in danger! also will be in Chilliwack area Tuesday and Wednesday after 5pm also a bit flushed in color here just brought home and he's been fighting with fish before i put up divider!

Pm if interested


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

get rid of the devil keep the fh
my 2 cents, free bump... talk to phoenix,cowis, or brezilian any one of those guys should be a good starting point ...


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

The Flower-horn can be quite a territorial fish and is probably the toughest fish in the tank now. He is nice looking. Let me know if you have troubles finding a new home and I may be able to take him from you on Thursday I am just waiting on a member to pick up the angel fish on Tuesday. I can re-arrange my tanks to accommodate. No guarantees check with me on Wednesday evening.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

well that to me looks way more like a trimac (one of the 5 cichlids that make a flowerhorn) with the yellow/green colour and the tear drop eye marking. $50 is a good price.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no doubt ... sweet looking fish , too bad your not closer
i have like tonnes of fish that would work in your tank if you insisted on getting rid of the fh, but if I was you i would keep the fish and ditch the devil/midas, because he is avaliable at petsmart anytime for $5.99 and if that is a true trimac or even a trimac x something , it is 100 times more valuable... seems as though your impulse has good taste


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

trade? i have some stuff for trade


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

seen that coming lol, if you can scoop it brez do it... but i still think he should keep it 


brezilian said:


> trade? i have some stuff for trade


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree he should keep it. It is a great looking fish for sure.


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

wow great looking fish. You should keep him !.. if i had the room i would take him. I just loaded up all my tanks..


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

How big is the tank they are all in?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

You guys are making it hard on meeeeee.....I want to but cant have fish hurting each other! not going to leave divider in! Cant get rid of red devil my daughter has claimed him has hers! he is a big guy about 6" almost has big has the flowerhorn! help anyway I can make this work? for now I have to sell 
Maybe he's worth more but I didn't buy to make a profit He was supposed to be part of the family.

Anyways some will get a nice fish things have calmed down today but I wont take divider out in case. Both flowerhorn and red devil both moving gravel like crazy on both sides of divider lol.

thank you everyone for your kind words only thing im looking for right now is a 72 g or bigger bow front tank 4' long max can do trade or partial trade?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

135 gallon


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Bob. I have a 33 Gallon tank you can borrow if you want to temporarily house your FH in it. I feel like your RD and FH would need to be house alone eventually anyways. Your FH won't need a huge tank to be housed in even full grown as long as it's alone. (36 or 48" x 18" footprint tank would suffice). Anyways good luck with whatever you decide to do...


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

thank you appreciate that not sure what to do? will try to re-home him for now I think! someone out there must want a nice flower horn if I had bigger tank maybe but one fish I prefers community tank variety!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing Nice Fish. Really Good Price. Good Luck !


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words going to think about keeping him for know maybe get another tank if the wife don't kill me! first lol maybe look for 72 gallon bowfront for him!

Bob


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

mrbob said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words going to think about keeping him for know maybe get another tank if the wife don't kill me! first lol maybe look for 72 gallon bowfront for him!
> 
> Bob


That would be a perfect setup for him Bob. Hope you find one for a good deal!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you Immus21 I appreciate your input and offer sorry I dont know your name! Take care talk to you soon!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

thank you everyone


----------

